# Everyone with strollers, out of my way !



## magosienne (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know if it's related to the neighbours, and their mess of strollers in the corridor, but i'm really starting to hate everything that rolls, especially with a screaming, moving thing, you know, the little one with legs and arms, and most of all a shrieking voice (cover your ears!).

Ugh !

First, i understand a child needs to express him/herself, and i guess screaming is one way of "communicating" (although my kids will be greatly inspired to quickly find other, less painful, ways to talk to mommy).

What i DO hate is a mom that lets her kid scream in a crowded mall a saturday afternoon, like it was not her business, "nope, this kid ain't mine




". Especially when she and her stroller (with the living screaming thing inside) take the place of 3 people and she doesn't want to acknowledge we can't walk around because of her. So my mom forces the way to go through the crowd, and the woman gets angry because we touched the stroller. Well, get organized woman ! For what it's worth, she was hanging her stroller so loosely it would have been easy for anyone to snatch her kid.

Boo to her !

And it's not just when busy moms are queueing somewhere, it's also when they're walking



. They bump into you



, and if they have a few other kids, with one on each side of the stroller suddenly it's a wide load taking the whole space of the sidewalk. So in order to not miss your bus/train, you need to go past them, for that you walk on the road, and it's just then the woman says to her kid "XX, let the lady pass".





Sometimes, i wished people with strollers were required to own a special driving licence.


----------



## nanzmck (Oct 11, 2008)

I feel the same way sometimes. I was in the grocery store yesterday, and there was a baby in this woman's cart just screaming bloody murder. The poor thing wanted to be picked up so bad, but the mom compensated by yelling even louder into her cell phone.

Sheesh! As a mom, I wanted to say something like, hey I know how you feel to shop with a baby, it's hard!!

But just know that bringing your kids anywhere is HARD, even more so when they are babies and you have like 10 tons of equipment to haul as well. Sometimes getting your kids quiet and settled takes 100% of your time, so being considerate of strangers is the last thing you care about.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 12, 2008)

argh i hate this also..but im one of those mums who just lets caitlyn cry as after tryin many other things its just the only things that seems to work atm...just to ignore her.

but there are other ways of trying to comfort ur child or stop them from screaming..i mean there is only so much i can take with that and then ill start the bribing game lol


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol Mag, I know exactly what you mean!

Most of these women use pushchairs as a weapon to push you out of the way!

They could say excuse me before ramming the pushchair and their child into the back of your legs!


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 12, 2008)

Free Birth Control. Works wonders for me every time


----------



## Ricci (Oct 12, 2008)

I take none of you are parents? lol


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 12, 2008)

lol I do believe one of the 4 that commented are! Some women are very inconsiderate with their prams, though for some I can see that it's not always easy to manouver those things around, especially in shopping centres/footpaths etc. I remember my Mum trying to get our twin stroller around.. that was a nightmare!!!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol I do believe one of the 4 that commented are! Some women are very inconsiderate with their prams, though for some I can see that it's not always easy to manouver those things around, especially in shopping centres/footpaths etc. I remember my Mum trying to get our twin stroller around.. that was a nightmare!!! Yeah they are a nightmare though, I agree. I've been pushing my Aunt's baby in a buggy before and it's near impossible to steer around corners.People moan about vacuums only going in straight lines, I think designers should sort out strollers first!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 12, 2008)

well, I'm not a parent but my mum NEVER let me screech the way I've heard some kids do now. Just high pitched, glass shattering screaming.

My mum would have ***** slapped me if I kept making that kind of sound, whereas some parents now just let them carry on. Like what?!

And the strollers, yes.. they annoy me! especially if they have a double pram, and they don't have twins. Those things are HUGE, and they've always got one side empty.

My mum said she made my sister get out and walk. I was born when she was three so she'd been walking for more than a year when I turned up. No reason to get a double pram unless you have twins.

haha, I'll get off my soapbox now too!


----------



## McRubel (Oct 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol Mag, I know exactly what you mean!Most of these women use pushchairs as a weapon to push you out of the way!

They could say excuse me before ramming the pushchair and their child into the back of your legs!

I agree!!!!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmm I live in a small town so I never encountered that


----------



## nibjet (Oct 13, 2008)

I hate that parents think they need a small SUV for a stroller. Seriously, some of those things are about half the size of my car!

The screaming thing is irritating too. My neighbors down the street shriek about nonstop when they're outside. It's not the happy squeals of childhood, oh no, it's the there-is-a-man-running-behind-me-with-a-machete-oh-god-help-me scream. And the first time I heard it, I ran outside. After that, never again. So they better hope they're never in serious danger, because no one in my neighborhood is going to give it a second thought.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't think all people with strollers are like that but I really do hate the moms that are inconsiderate enough to let the child cry on and on like that in public and not attend to their child. Makes you wonder how they handle their child behind closed doors.

I got a stroller for free that was brand new and only used 2x. I thought at first it was a really good idea, *at first*. The damn thing barely fit in my trunk! I found that the only place to carry a stroller was the mall and the flea market. And really, they're only good for the first year while they can hardly sit up and sleep alot bc once they can sit up, you can just put them in the buggy. I also think they're handy for the jogging mom but to be honest, in that first year, I never took my son to the flea market or the mall, much to hectic and noisy for him and going in and out of stores with it was a pain. Flea markets the same. I was much too tired to jog lol.

My biggest gripe outta all this is the mothers who act like this. It reminds me of the moms who take their kids to the movies and they're talking the whole time or running in and out to the bathroom, up and down the aisles. Or the ones who take their kids to a restaurant and their kids come up to your table or bump into your seat as your trying to have a meal and they just ignore the whole thing. I have a kid and I know how he behaves and for that reason we don't go out. You can't force a child to act like an adult.





At some of these nicer restaurants, there are parents who take the time to set a night to go out or go to the movies, hire a babysitter (which are more and more expensive nowadays) and than have their night ruined by the parents who don't give a crap and take their little kids to the restaurant and then ruin the night for others there. I understand some parents don't have the money to pay for a babysitter or someone to watch their little ones for nights out but you know what, that what comes with being a parent. They shouldn't pop them out if they can't handle them.


----------



## SqueeKee (Oct 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, I'm not a parent but my mum NEVER let me screech the way I've heard some kids do now. Just high pitched, glass shattering screaming. Yep, me neither. Even as a very young child I did not throw tantrums in public places.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, I'm not a parent but my mum NEVER let me screech the way I've heard some kids do now. Just high pitched, glass shattering screaming. My mum would have ***** slapped me if I kept making that kind of sound LOL same here!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 13, 2008)

Ha ha, my right to shrieking/ screaming was revoked quite quickly as a child... I just needed "the look" and I knew it wasn't play time...

But I get what yr saying... Some ppl are weed gardeners... They just leave their children to run wild... Which just reflects their own mind state...


----------



## magosienne (Oct 13, 2008)

My personal conclusion now that i think of it is the mom was queueing at the smoothie bar, maybe the kid wanted one ?


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 13, 2008)

i also dont like those mums either......just let them cry, but u can usuall tell alot about a person with wat style of pram they use, the way they dress themselves and their kids....i always get stopped when caitlyn says pleas or thanku to me..and ppl are shocked just to hear that!!! IM like wtf they have to know manners or they just dont get squat!!

And those who discipline ther chikdren in public...well there is a line to that....If caitlyn gets that bad ans starts to do those horrid scream then i give her a smack on the hand and tell her thats enough...yes ppl give u looks but hey the only oerson that really knows their child is the mum...and when u have done allt hat u can to stop them from screamin like that u either bribe them and if that done work a tap on the hand should do the trick!!

im not one who likes to smack kids as there are alot of other ways to discipline a child....but like i said u can always tell who they are by the way the look....

As for the pram i have a huge bertini M5 shuttle pram an its huge...it was given to me...and it drives like a 4WD.....so there for when it comes to those on the path i move the pram off onto the grass...as its easy to maneuver on there, and if ppl in ur way u just tell them to move....if they stil havent after the 3rd time then u yell at them and say EXSCUSE ME....lol usually makes them go red....


----------



## Shelley (Oct 14, 2008)

The only time I've been annoyed is when I'm in a store aisle (which are small), a woman with a stroller is trying to get by and bangs into you with the stroller to get you to move . At least you could say 'Excuse me' instead of ramming into me.


----------



## krazykid90 (Oct 14, 2008)

I think my biggest frusteration is people who take huge strollers on public transportation and then block the door making it near impossible for others to get on or off the bus/train. I remember one time I was on a bus and a lady came on with a huge stroller that blocked the entire aisle. She sat down at the front so no one else could get past it. The bus driver had to tell her she'd have to hold the kid and fold up her stroller since it was rush hour and the bus would be full by the time we got to the train. You should have seen how much she looked! She didn't seem to understand that her comfort isn't more important than the 50+ people who are waiting to get on the bus so they can get to work.


----------



## McRubel (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nibjet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate that parents think they need a small SUV for a stroller. Seriously, some of those things are about half the size of my car! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
I wish people learned how to share the walkway. If you know you have a big stroller, scoot to the side of the walkway. Let people walk around you. Don't hog all the space.


----------



## vicky1804 (Oct 15, 2008)

Unfortunatly I have to listen to screaming kids for at least 35minutes on a morning.The bus I use for work is actually labelled for the industrial estate that it work on but the time of morning it runs and the route it takes, all the local mams use it for getting the 5-6 year olds to school and they scream and scream and shove and push.One little kid even spit on me one day and when i turned and told him it wasnt nice and he shouldnt his mam started shouting at me! for speaking to him.During the holidays i get to work 15-20mins early but other times im usually there just in time.

When it comes to getting off at their stop the button gets pushed at least 12 times!All the time the mamas are sat there complaining that its running late and how much its costing


----------

